
The Banality of ‘Don’t Be Evil’ - kushti
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/02/opinion/sunday/the-banality-of-googles-dont-be-evil.html
======
Kristine1975
Note: The article is from 2013.

~~~
kushti
And it is still amazing...

